# Activate NFC with the screen off



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

I ordered my NFC tags and saw that there was a way to activate NFC with the screen off or the lock screen on back in June over at XDA. But then I shortly found THIS here that says it kills your ability on the Verizon gnex to write NFC tags. I cant find any update on this, but has there been? I also keep seeing "NFC Polling" in some roms, is that to shut of NFC altogether? Or is that to do exactly what I'm looking for? Sorry if these are noobish questions. Thanks!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

happypizza said:


> I ordered my NFC tags and saw that there was a way to activate NFC with the screen off or the lock screen on back in June over at XDA. But then I shortly found THIShere that says it kills your ability on the Verizon gnex to write NFC tags. I cant find any update on this, but has there been? I also keep seeing "NFC Polling" in some roms, is that to shut of NFC altogether? Or is that to do exactly what I'm looking for? Sorry if these are noobish questions. Thanks!


Yes NFC Polling is what you are looking for. Generally lets you set NFC to work as default (screen on, unlocked), screen on/locked, or screen off.


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

cool, Im on cm10, dont see that option, can anyone recommend a rom with NFC polling, I saw AOKP used to have it, but not sure it still does.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

happypizza said:


> cool, Im on cm10, dont see that option, can anyone recommend a rom with NFC polling, I saw AOKP used to have it, but not sure it still does.


AOKP still has it


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

happypizza said:


> AOKP still has it


Yeah AOKP has it but on Euroskank CM10 it's there as well as part of their cherry picks.


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah AOKP has it but on Euroskank CM10 it's there as well as part of their cherry picks.


Cool, is this what im looking for? or is jellybro part of euroskank? thanks again for the help


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

happypizza said:


> Cool, is this what im looking for? or is jellybro part of euroskank? thanks again for the help


Yeah that's the one. Jellybro is just what they call the JellyBean CM10 kangs they build.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

And as far as writing to NFC Tags, that was fixed like...hours after a test build with the feature was released.
Works fine.


----------



## geekazoid (Nov 6, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah that's the one. Jellybro is just what they call the JellyBean CM10 kangs they build.


I tried cm10-20121106.0925 and sadly there's no nfc-polling option (at least I can't find it under settings -> wireless -> more..., where the nfc checkbox is)...
Now I'll try AOKP milestone 1.


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

happypizza said:


> cool, Im on cm10, dont see that option, can anyone recommend a rom with NFC polling, I saw AOKP used to have it, but not sure it still does.


I know for a fact that AOKP Milestone 6 (ICS) has it. I haven't found it on any jelly bean roms (haven't tried AOKP since ICS)..


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

NFC polling is still an option in the latest AOKP milestone from JB. But I have another issue where NFC stops detecting and I have to disable/ enable NFC to get it working again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

